# purchase large aquariums online



## apz (Jan 16, 2011)

Can anyone give me some referrals for purchasing a large aquarium (120-150 gallons) from a reputable company online? Local aquarium shops in my area are small and not having much luck. Also any advice on brand would also be helpful. Thanks much in advance,


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Fosters and smith are pretty good.Shipping is $8.99 right now too so whatever you spend,flat rate shipping!


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

I've always been pleased with Glasscages.com - Home to be truthful. The trick with them is to be patient. The moment you become impatient and start emailing/calling them about the progress of your order, they act like goons. Give them plenty of time to put your aquarium together, and you'll be plenty pleased with the end result. They also do a lot of custom work as well.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Foster's and Smith doesn't do "just" aquariums for that size range and for that size you'd be looking at $3500+. Unless they have some special area to go to for aqauriums? Otherwise, I'd stay away from them....for that item anyway.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

and $8.95 does not include the freight charge that comes with a tank from them


6Glasscages.com is a great aquarium maker in both glass and acrylic. They do deliver via UPS it seems but when I bought the few I have in the past I had to meet their truck but even then it cost me what gas I had to use and $35 bucks to them to drive it from tennesee or kentucky to Beloit,IL.

I am ordering 6 40g breeder tanks from them today.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Are they that cheap? I can get 40g breeders here for less than $50.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

No, they are 160 each but 6 cuts em down to 100 each including shipping. I want acrylic with the hinged tops and black blackgrounds but a side panel is the background, all pre drilled. I am starting to pull(got a pair in a 40 cube and a 40B) my discus for breeding and the acrylic is alot lighter as these need to be set up higher then normal due to kids and they wont break if a UFO hits em, lol.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Nice looking tanks. A little more with the options.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Yeah I know ill get something off for those too, I buy tanks from them for customers and we have never had a single bad note between us. the week before christmas I had to get a 300 drilled with the black sheet on back and hinged tops from them and I had to have it running december 24th for this lady's husband. I paid extra to get it here quicker but eventually got $250 off the set up as a whole.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

WhiteGloveAquatics said:


> Yeah I know ill get something off for those too, I buy tanks from them for customers and we have never had a single bad note between us. the week before christmas I had to get a 300 drilled with the black sheet on back and hinged tops from them and I had to have it running december 24th for this lady's husband. I paid extra to get it here quicker but eventually got $250 off the set up as a whole.


Wow. What do you do for a stand in a situation like that? Did you make one?


----------

